# Bernard Weatherill Hunt Coat on ebay



## irish_only (9 December 2011)

if anyone is looking and is a size 10 -12. Looks a good buy. Black.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ladies-Vi..._Goods_Sports_Clothing_LE&hash=item27c106023b


----------



## TwoPair (9 December 2011)

You'd have to be a very small twelve! I saw it but I prefer navy on women - have no idea why!


----------



## asset2004 (9 December 2011)

TwoPair said:



			You'd have to be a very small twelve! I saw it but I prefer navy on women - have no idea why!
		
Click to expand...


It is more correct for ladies to wear navy than black.


----------



## TwoPair (9 December 2011)

I thought so!


----------

